# Desinstaller ancienne version de FIREFOX



## fabliubov (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir chers macuniens,

Que de demandes ce soir! Apres ma discussion sur le multiposte (allez voir SVP),je voudrais vous exposer un problème que j'ai avec Fire Fox.J'ai fait l'erreur de télécharger la dernière version 2.0 de FireFox sans avoir désinstaller la précédente.
Maintenant quand je tente d'éjecter la version ultérieure à la corbeille,ma corbeille ne veut pas se vider.J'ai essayé même de jeter la nouvelle avec en pensant la télécharger à nouveau après.Mais rien à faire,ma corbeille s'obstine : elle ne se vide pas.
Que faut il faire?Jeter les préférences avec?Comment distinguer les unes des autres?
A vos claviers...SVP


----------



## robzebot (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est tr&#232;s simple : tu glisses la nouvelle version sur la pr&#233;c&#233;dente, une bo&#238;te de dialogue va te demander si tu veux l'&#233;craser, tu r&#233;ponds oui. Pas la peine d'encombrer la Corbeille avec &#231;a.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2006)

Si ton ancienne version ( une des 1,5 j'imagine) marchait bien , tu appliques la technique normale et standard d'install de nouvelle version ( valable pour 90&#37; des applications)
indiqu&#233;e au dessus

Si par contre elle posait de gros probl&#232;mes , on envisagera d'autres fa&#231;ons de faire.
A prori pas n&#233;cessaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Je suis pass&#233; de Firefox 1.5 &#224; Firefox 2 en t&#233;l&#233;chargeant Firefox 2 (donc pas par la mise jour depuis Firefox). J'ai mis Firefox 2 dans mon dossier Application et j'ai jet&#233; le dossier de Firefox 1.5 qui s'y trouvait. Au premier lancement de Firefox 2, j'ai eu l'immense joie de constater que Firefox 2 avait r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; tous les signets, r&#233;glages, extensions... de Firefox 1.5. Voil&#224;.


----------

